# Finally...a Tactical Kitchen Knife



## bear1889 (Jun 28, 2014)

From TOPS comes the frog market special

http://www.topsknives.com/product_info.php?products_id=463


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 29, 2014)

Been there, done that. I use the butt of my shotgun to tenderize meat.


----------



## LKH9 (Jun 29, 2014)

Interesting knife!


----------



## erikz (Jun 29, 2014)

Very ugly thing.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 29, 2014)

At first I was giving it the benefit of the doubt, but then I watched the video. I have been toying around with the idea of including some videos in reviews I'll be doing in the future, but have been reluctant due to my poor technique. This has been a confidence boost.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 29, 2014)

It looks similar to the traditional Korean knife in this post:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17956-Traditional-Korean-knife


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 29, 2014)

Watching the butchers in Hanoi will make a believer out of you on this knife pattern. Deep body for cutting up large chunks of meat, long curved edge for slicing, and a very fine point for boning. Where TOPS make their mistake was copying the smaller utility version rather than the full size butcher knife.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd like to try one out. I'd really be interested in it if it was a longer length.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 29, 2014)

I was gonna say Thai pig sticker, but yeah...very similar to Korean blade. List price is about $100 too much me thinks.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd actualy be really interested in trying one. It looks like it would work.


----------



## LKH9 (Jul 1, 2014)

It looks great for outdoor abuse.


----------

